# Sifting litter box?



## funnybunnymummy (Sep 22, 2011)

Since we've moved to our new house, I'm looking at getting a new litter box for Gus to use upstairs (his cage is now in the basement and he doesn't have access to it when he's out). This is what we've currently got:







As you can see, it's pretty messy with the sawdust getting kicked everywhere. 

I was wondering if any of you have any experience using a sifting cat box with the pine pellets?

I was looking at something like this:






My thought was to somehow raise the sifting part of the box off the bottom a few inches so thesawdust would fall through, but the unused pellets would stay on top. Any thoughts if that would work?

I tried Sooska's mesh craft squares, but Gus just chewed them up. 

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't see why it wouldn't work... Though if all you're worried about is mess, a lot of people use florescent light grating and cut it down to size. It's hard plastic so he shouldn't really be able to chew it up all that much. 

That's too bad the craft squares don't work, I use a plastic canvas from the dollar store and it's hella cheap and works so well


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 22, 2011)

He looks a lot like our Checkered Giant Serena. I put the pan inside of a cardboard box and cut an entrance in it. Cuts down on the mess, gives them a hangout, and something to chew that can't hurt them and is easily and cheaply replaced.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks, guys.

Yes, plastic canvas from the craft/dollar store. That's the stuff. Gus chewed it up in one night. 

I thought of trying an enclosed box, but don't know how much that would really cut down on the tracking. The sawdust sticks to his fur and he leavesa little trail behind him.

I'll look into the egg crate. Maybe that's the solution!

Thanks again!

Rue


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 22, 2011)

You can try wire mesh from a hardware store, just cut it to size. The 1cmX1cm allows poop to fall through. I just put it on top of the litter and it rises up as the litter expands. 

If you wanted to use the sifting box, you would try using some small wooden blocks to hold it up. I am sure you could find some kids play blocks at a dollar store.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks, Kate.

Does the wire rust or corrode, though? Plastic is so much nicer to clean.

Omigosh, just a had an idea: I wonder ifa plastic dish drainer would work?












This last one says it's 18" x 14". The same size as Gus's litter box!



Rue


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 22, 2011)

The only thing I would worry about is the raised plastic edges on his little feetsies.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Sep 22, 2011)

Can't be worse than egg crate. 

I'm not totally convinced the dish drainer would work. I'd have to look at one up close to be sure. Wonder what the people at Walmart would think if I dragged a dish drainer over to the pet section to try it out for size? 

Rue


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't find that the wire rusts, but I do clean it really well on a weekly basis. 
You could also try wire cooling racks. They should not be too expensive, but you may need 2 to cover the whole box. 

Try looking at the dollar store for plastic baskets that have a mesh bottom. I have seen some at Dollarama. I don't know if they will fit in the litter box, but some stores do sell the large cat litter boxes, so you could try. It should be harder to chew than just the stitching screen.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks, Kate!

So, believe it or not, I was at the thrift store today dropping off some donations and I found a wire serving tray that may just work! I'll have to remove the handles, but a pair of side-cutters should do the trick. And if it doesn't work out, I'm only out $1.50! 

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Sep 23, 2011)

Blah, well, that was a waste. After I got the handles cut off, I realized the tray was too big. It fit inside the top of the litter box, but got stuck about half way down. I wanted it to sit on thebottom!Back to the drawing board! 

Rue


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 23, 2011)

Is it possible to cut off some of the sides? If it was just one way that it is too big, it should be easy enough to cut it to size, but if it is too bog both ways, then it might be too much work to make it worth it. You could also try bending it up and see if that helps.


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 1, 2011)

I bought one of those cat-sifting litter boxes because I wanted a larger litter box for her to have if free-running around an area. I can let you know how it goes, haha. Good luck if making your own! I went the lazy route after putting all my effort into the cage itself


----------

